# Bought my first Model 27 Glock today



## Joditt7605 (May 5, 2012)

I bought my first Glock today and I hope they live up to their name, I was looking for a good semi auto handgun that was affordable,accurate and reliable so far it was reasonably priced but havent shot it yet but hoping to next week! I have been looking at handguns for the past few weeks and from other friends and family I decided to go with the Glock 40 caliber! Im also new to this site and will be nice talking with some of you more experienced gun owners


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glocks are great guns. For best results on your first range trip, make sure to give it a quick cleaning and lubrication prior to firing it for the first time (check the instruction manual under "cleaning" for details). 

The subcompact Glocks are fairly amazing; they shoot almost as well as the full-size models, and in some cases actually seem to kick/bounce less than the larger guns! I know I ran several defensive-style courses of fire back-to-back with a G26 and a G19, and more than once my time with the G26 was significantly better, with the same solid hits from both guns. They'll never be contenders in Bullseye target shooting or a handgun beauty contest, but the baby Glocks are hard to beat for their intended purpose.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

keep those friends and family around forever they definitely steered you in the right direction. i have glock 9mm, 40, 10mm, and 45 and all work perfect. all my glocks are on my never sell list!


----------

